# {Poem



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a poem that the vets gave to me when Sven my german Shepherd who was 9 had to be put to sleep years ago. That poem helped me this year when I had to have Bailey ( lab of unknown old years who was rescued off the streets 6 years ago) and Gemma my "baby "(she was a German Shepherd and was 13) put to sleep. This was within 6 months of each other.
I can post the poem if people would like me to put it on this thread?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes id like to read it.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

go ahead hun, if it helps some of our more unfortunate members though there times of grief then its worth while.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

IF IT SHOULD BE

If it should be I grow old and Weak,
And pain does keep me from my sleep
Then you must do what must be done,
For this last battle can't be won.

You will be sad.... I understand,
Please don't let your grief then stay your hand,
For this day more than all the rest,
Your love and frienship stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
What is to come holds no fears,
You'd not want me to suffer so,
When the time comes..... please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend,
But try and stay until the end,
And hold me firm and speak to me,
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you too will see,
It is with love you do this for me,
although my tail has waved its last,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Please don't grieve that it had to be you
Who had to decide this thing to do,
We've been so close, all of us these years,
Don't let your heart hold too many tears.

Remember them with all the love and devotion that they have given us and all the love and devotion we gave them back x


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

That is a beautiful poem and so sad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

that is lovely my doughter has lost her dog of 14 years.can you send this to her i will pm you


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

yes I can send it:001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

tonette said:


> yes I can send it:001_smile:


wonderfull i am in your debt


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

sent you a pm but you mail is full you need to delate messages:thumbup1:


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Have just emptied it but think i lost your last message


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

tonette said:


> Have just emptied it but think i lost your last message


ok it was just to say that it has really helped her to understand why she had to take him.thanks for your time


----------



## isis (Jan 1, 2009)

What a lovely poem. I lost my 4 year old Pekingese suddenly 3 years ago and I wrote a poem for him:

A fiesty little Pekingese
With eyes to melt your heart
A fuzzy little charmer
That I loved right from the start

Intelligent and loyal
A joy to have around
My Pekingese can make me smile
Whenever I am down

With a heart of purest gold
Devoted to the end
I can't imagine life without
My Pekingese -- My friend.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

That is very good........ it is so hard when we lose our pets breaks my heart every time.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I had one of them, for when my cat died... So sad  x


----------



## natcat02 (Aug 18, 2008)

that made me cry so much,  but it helpedx


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I have given this poem to friends when they have lost their pets it is sad but it helped me and also the friends I gave it to. We had tio have 2 of our other dogs put to sleep last year, and it never gets easier breaks my heart every time


----------

